# Nor Cal Rally T Shirts



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

VVRRRMM is working hard designing tshirts for the rally, looks like they may be between $11-$15 depending on the total count. Is that right VVRRRMM?

This is the count so far for shirt orders:

NAME Quantity SIZES

4ME 3 shirts total 
N70Q 2 shirts total = 1L & 1 XL
Drobe5150 3 shirts total
VVRRRMM 4 shirts total = 2 adult 2 children
Chabbie1 5 shirts total = 1- XL 1L and 3-Med

Anyone else interested in ordering shirts?


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Shirts Here!!! Get Your Shirts Here!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

1 large and 1 Xlarge


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> 1 large and 1 Xlarge


Got it Bill!

Thanks!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Chabbie1 said:


> VVRRRMM is working hard designing tshirts for the rally, looks like they may be between $11-$15 depending on the total count. Is that right VVRRRMM?
> 
> This is the count so far for shirt orders:
> 
> ...


Updated List!


----------

